# New Tivo Series 2...is this doable?



## sillyb2 (Jan 23, 2008)

I recently purchased a Tivo Series 2 80Hr in hopes that I could back up all of my DVD's to it.

I have intentions on putting two 500GB or 650GB drives in place of the original drive.

How many hours of DVD's can I put on the two drives?

I guess the two bigger questions before I start buying drives and kits and such are; is it doable and is it worth it (are there better alternatives out there)?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

sillyb2 said:


> I recently purchased a Tivo Series 2 80Hr in hopes that I could back up all of my DVD's to it.
> 
> I have intentions on putting two 500GB or 650GB drives in place of the original drive.
> 
> ...


two big hard drives and a HTPC are a much better option for that.
You'll need the computer to rip the dvd's anyway.


----------



## sillyb2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm. I have the Tivo box which cost me a whopping $5 brand new. I can get two 650GB drives for just over $200.

An HTPC is going to cost me at least $400.

Can another version of linux be loaded on the Tivo box? That would essentially give me an HTPC.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope. Although the TiVo runs a flavor of linux, it has proprietary hardware in it that needs the TiVo OS to run...

If money is the concern, it sounds like you've got the right idea. However if you're just looking to make a DVD jukebox, I have to agree that the HTPC is the way to go.

There is also the Neuros OSD as another alternative.


----------



## sillyb2 (Jan 23, 2008)

I would still have to purchase external hard drives for storage as this unit has no onboard storage in the Neuros OSD.

So again I'm up to $400, so the HTPC would be a better route to go.

So let's assume that I could care less about actually using the Tivo box for it's intended use and wanted to use it as a 'DVD jukebox'.

I have a laptop that I use for ripping DVD's and the Tivo box. So the only thing missing is the storage space and a few cables and such.

What is the best way to tackle that project?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Rip the dvds using dvd decryptor and then use pytivo to send them to the tivo. It'll work fine, albeit pretty slow.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

but the tivo will need a subscription and be hacked thus an HTPC is STILL the way to go.
I'm building a Mythtv box myself. I've got an old Athlon Mobo, which was a gift, however I bet you could find dirt cheap on craigs list or something and a little case. I will have less than 200 dollars in the project when done, but then I'm not putting a terabyte of storage into the deal.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo won't need hacked (if it is a Standalone), but will need subbed.

As said, and HTPC of some sort would be a better option.

A hacked Xbox (Classic, not 360) might be suitable. Use a NAS drive for added capacity.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, he must already have a computer... Other wise he wouldn't be able to post on this forum 

Just add your hard drives to your existing system. Either internally or through a LAN attached drive array. Rip all of your DVD's to this drive array... Then you can use Tivo go back to access the movies as you need them. Also use a similar setup for your music and photos if you want.

This is how I operate my Series 3, TIVO HD and Series 2 units. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Um, he said he has a laptop.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

See - I was missing something.


----------

